
Crash-Resilient Wayland Compositing - crazyloglad
https://arcan-fe.com/2017/12/24/crash-resilient-wayland-compositing/
======
phkahler
I think the problem is complexity. A compositing window manager should not be
terribly complex and it should be reasonably possible to get all the bugs out
over time. One problem is feature creep. Features that were not part of
wayland due to security concerns are being implemented anyway - warp pointer,
color picker, etc.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
> Features that were not part of wayland due to security concerns are being
> implemented anyway

Yes, because without those features it was secure _and useless_.

------
proginthebox
How do Windows and MacOSX go about this? Do they get it correct? If yes, how?
If no, what are the workarounds they use?

~~~
rasz
Windows manages just fine, symptoms of crashed GPU driver are black screen for
couple of seconds until you get your desktop back.

